# Gateway Profibus DP / Modbus



## SFO (9 Februar 2010)

Hi zusammen,

ich suche ein Gateway von Profibus DP auf Modbus. An sich kein Problem, es soll aber über Step7 konfiguriert/programmiert werden können. 
Kennst jemand ein solches Gerät, bin leider nicht fündig geworden.

Mfg
SFO


----------



## corrado (9 Februar 2010)

http://www.wachendorff.de/wp/dpc_dow_gpw_man.html   und dort HD67561 bzw. HD67562

Gruss Corrado


----------



## SFO (10 Februar 2010)

Danke Corrado für die Antwort,

leider fürchte ich, ist es nicht ganz das was ich meinte.

Das Gateway ist ähnlich dem welches wir bisher nutzen, dem Unigate Profisbus DP von Deutschmann. Konfigurieren muss man das auch über eine mitgelieferte Software.
Wir suchen ein Gateway das über Step7 konfigurierbar ist, müsste wohl einen speziellen Baustein dafür haben. 

Noch jemand Ideen?

Danke


----------



## SPSKILLER (10 Februar 2010)

Hallo,


> Noch jemand Ideen?


die technisch bessere Lösung wäre IMHO ein PtP CP von Siemens.


----------



## SFO (10 Februar 2010)

die Lösung über ein CP ist leider nicht gewünscht.. soll strikte Trennung über ein Gateway erfolgen

trotzdem danke ^^


----------



## uncle_tom (10 Februar 2010)

SFO schrieb:


> die Lösung über ein CP ist leider nicht gewünscht.. soll strikte Trennung über ein Gateway erfolgen
> 
> trotzdem danke ^^



O.K.

da passt dann das hier aber nicht dazu



SFO schrieb:


> es soll aber über Step7 konfiguriert/programmiert werden können



du könntest evtl. auch eine separate S7 verwenden (z.B. eine ET200 CPU (IM151-7) mit serieller Schnitstelle SI, da geht auch Modbus mit. Die ET200 kannst du dann via Profibus an deine eigentliche S7 koppeln.
Das ganze ist dann komplett via Step7 konfigurierbar.


----------



## SPSKILLER (10 Februar 2010)

Was soll denn da getrennt werden?

Mit nem eigenen CP für den Modbus hast wohl deutlich besser getrennt als mit dem Baumarktgateway!!!!!

Wenn die Entfernung zu groß ist, dann kannst ne ET200 nehmen und ballerst die Vorort hin. Da würde der CP reinkommen. Der Profibus ist ja auf jeden Fall dort.

Kostet halt was mehr, ist aber alles über Simatic Manager parametrier-/ und ladbar.
Ausserdem hast du Diagnosemöglichkeiten!

Micha


----------



## o_prang (10 Februar 2010)

Hi,

wenn Du aber strikt die S7 von dem anderen System trennen willst/musst, bleibt Dir nur die externe Lösung mit einem Gateway. Alles andere, dass Du mit dem Simatic Manager konfigurieren kannst, ist ja in S7 integriert.

Meist sind die externen Systeme günstiger und teilweise auch besser zu handhaben als eine direkte S7-Siemens-Komponente. 

Ob man Produkte anderer Hersteller als "Baumarktprodukt" bezeichnen will, liegt im Auge des Betrachters. 
Man muss immer dran denken: Nicht Siemens hat die Welt erschaffen, sondern Gott! *ROFL*


----------



## Lars Weiß (11 Februar 2010)

Was ist das denn für eine schwachsinnige Anforderung ? 
Entweder ich trenne es von der Siemens-Welt oder ich trenne nicht. Gateway ODER mit Step7 konfigurierbar. 

Wo liegt denn das Problem ???


----------



## ProFieldTec (12 Februar 2010)

Das Thema ist ja  schon länger durch, aber für weitere Anforderungen hier mal ein paar Adressen:

Hilscher NetTAP 100-DP-RS
http://de.hilscher.com/products_details_hardware.html?p_id=P_4a9ce97d744bf&bs=8

Deutschmann Unigate
http://www.deutschmann.de/de/produkte/feldbus_iep/gateways/

HMS (Anybus) Profibus-DP Serial Gateway 
http://anybus.com/products/products.asp?PID=104&ProductType=Anybus%20Communicator

___________________________

Und wenn ich mir die Anmerkung noch erlauben darf.

> Was ist das denn für eine schwachsinnige Anforderung ? 

Der Kunde macht die Anforderungen und der Kunde ist König.
Von daher können seine Anforderungen zwar schwer verständlich, aber
kein "Schwachsinn" sein,


----------

